# backer question



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I cut the green Hartco material template out and weeded it. 
Now I am not sure if it should go back on the white carrier sheet it came on or stick it on to the backer board that was sent with it ? 
Does it matter which its stuck to to put the stones in ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

It needs to go on a firm backing not the sheet of paper it came on


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

There are various products that everyone uses. You can buy the white foam board at dollar or craft stores but I prefer to use a nice piece of firm cardboard. 

I stick the template material on it then trim off the extra cardboard. If you decide to leave a boarder around the template make sure to put some clear tape over the exposed cardboard before laying the template material on top. If you don't tape it off I find that the clear transfer tape will stick to the exposed cardboard and also picks up some of the fibers on the tape.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Mark, We used the hard backer boards off the start and ran into a lot of problems with the paper part pulling off and the firmness with 2-3 color desgins and layering. What we did was start buying foam board and putting a layer of packaging tape over the top of it then place the template on it. This will make it so you can pull the template off if needed and we have never ran into the glue issues when we did it this way. The foam board also has some give in it for layering 2-3 color designs which is a huge help to push down and get to the next layer of stones. We have many videos on the process that may help you. Let me know if you have any questions. 

Matt


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

it is not absolutely necessary to use a backer board, i have made many many templates with just the paper that is on the back of the material, tape the corners down in my tray and its fine
sue


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

There are many ways,, to use it, 

1. You can actually put it on a white bubble piece of transfer tape backer( that you normally throw away) and push stones in that way, or store it that way.

2. Attach it to a premanent backer like matt said or heavy cardboard

3. My favorite way is to stick it right to a Clean table, or workstation, or Tray , peel it when done using it and put back on transfer tape backer for storage. 

Once you apply it to the Cardboard Backer it is there for good.
Hope that helps
Sandy jo


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have tried many things. My preference is the backer boards designed for rhinestoning. Never had a problem with paper pulling up with transfer tape. A clean cut edge is essential when trimming to size. Foam board - the transfer tape pulls up the paper on the foam board. Flock - not a fan. I like for my stone stencils to be on a rigid surface.


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

I always put it back on the same paper, then tape the corners of the template on my tin work tray and away I go.....


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Silly question, what is the difference between the backer board and the template???


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

The template is the Material you cut your design our with your plotter with the adhesive backing, and the backer board is something that you can apply the template too. Foamboard? Hard Board? Carrier Sheet, Acrylic, anything you want? Hope this helps. 

Matt


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

yes it does, thanks


----------

